# 622 and 942 remotes



## swlauren (Apr 2, 2004)

Guys-
Just received a replacement 942 for my 522 and a new 622. Can and how do you change the #1 IR remotes to UHF. I was able to do it on my 522's with no problem. Can it be done on the 942 and 622? Dish says no. If that's true than it is a downgrade on these receivers. I have the latest UHF remotes 6.0 and 6.2 and 6.3 UHF
Help


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

The 942 does IR only for TV1 if you are in dual mode. If you are in single mode, you can use the TV2 remote for UHF Pro because it will also control TV1.

I believe the 622 allows for UHF Pro control on TV1 in dual mode... but I know for a fact that the 942 does not.


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

don't ask me for clarification on this.. but there are certain "keys" for the 6.2 remote that will make the #1 remote do IR and UHF.. I think it's a solid black #1 on a green back ground..

No idea where you'd get that key.. the "key" is the little piece of plastic that is on the front in the bottom of the remote.. it's (normally) removable.. sometimes you can flip it over and it does something else.

bizarre.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

You can control TV-1 of both the ViP-622 DVR and the 942 with a UHF Pro remote, but you will need a 6.2 or 6.3 remote and the proper key to make it work. (You can't use the TV1 remote that comes with the 942 and 622. It is IR only.)

I have attached the instructions from the 6.2 replacement remote kit. The Dish Network part number is 135899 and the kit includes all the keys necessary. If you decide to buy one online, be aware that some places are selling 6.2 remotes without all the keys. Make sure you are getting the entire kit.

Both the 942 and 622 use the Green TV1 key with a Black #1 from the 6.2 remote kit.

I can verify making this work on the 622 with a 6.3 remote and a green key I purchased from here. (This is the only place I have found that sells keys separate from the remote kit.) (If anyone knows of anyone else selling remote keys or how to order them, please let me know.)

I thought I had this all figured out until I checked the 6.2 remote instructions that I have attached. The key I purchased is a "Green Key with a Green #1". It selects the same switch setting as the "Green Key with a Black #1" in the instructions. So I must assume that there are two kinds of "Green/Green" keys. Older ones that are the same as the Blue TV2 key in the chart and newer ones that are the same as the "Green/Black" key.

From what I can gather, receivers like the 322/522/625 did not require a "key" for UHF control of TV1. It was just a menu option you turned on. If you used a green key, it only changed the number printed on the remote.

The 942 was different and required a "special" Green/Black key to activate the feature. Now it looks like all of the 322/522/625 and 622 receivers will do it the "942 way" and to confuse things the new Green/Green key is actually the same as the old Green/Black key.

If you have a 6.2 or 6.3 remote, you can set the slide switch in the remote without a key by using a toothpick or similar tool. The switch setting is position three (with the left-most setting being position one.)

Are you as confused as I am? I hope not!


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

How do you get blue 6.3 to work in single mode


----------

